# Beauties in glasses



## dragorat (Jan 27, 2008)

*My love for large lovelies is well known.I love them in all shapes & sizes.Something I think is extra sexy is a big beauty wearing glasses!There's just something entrancing about a studious looking lady in glasses.Makes me wonder what marvelous ideas are running thru her head.I'd love to see the ladies post shots wearing glasses.Doesn't matter if it's just their lovely faces or the whole beautiful package.I thank you all in advance.*


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 27, 2008)

I can totally do this!  

View attachment IMG_0097.jpg


View attachment me_vegpage.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 27, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I can totally do this!



*pounces*

AnnMarie is just too adorable not to! :wubu:


----------



## dragorat (Jan 27, 2008)

_AM as a moderator,I should have known you'd be 1 of the 1st to answer the call.May I say lovely as always._


----------



## bexy (Jan 27, 2008)

*2 old ones of me with my old glasses and short hair, and 1 newish one with my new red specs!

yey for glasses!*


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## furious styles (Jan 27, 2008)

glasses kick ass. :>


----------



## bexy (Jan 27, 2008)

*great pics mszwebs very hot!

and i just realised ur sig line comes from Prisoner of Azkaban so you are even hotter now in my book *


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 27, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *great pics mszwebs very hot!
> 
> and i just realised ur sig line comes from Prisoner of Azkaban so you are even hotter now in my book *



lol... thanks Bexy...your pics are hot as well... you looked amazing with the short hair too!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 27, 2008)

here ya go.....


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 27, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> here ya go.....



*~Cute!!~*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 27, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> *~Cute!!~*



Thank you darlin! Not bad for an old fart huh?? LOL

I think you are adorable and I LOVE Bexy's hair!!


----------



## dragorat (Jan 27, 2008)

*I thank you ladies for your quick response & lovely visage...*


----------



## Ash (Jan 27, 2008)

This one isn't new at all, but: 

View attachment HPIM0774-1.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 27, 2008)

Every pic I have of me, I'm wearing glasses. 

<<< there


----------



## bexy (Jan 27, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Thank you darlin! Not bad for an old fart huh?? LOL
> 
> I think you are adorable and I LOVE Bexy's hair!!


*
thank u sandie! its grown a lot now, same mad colour though  Your specs are lovely!*


----------



## Waxwing (Jan 27, 2008)

You all look beautiful in glasses!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 27, 2008)

What a great thread!

View attachment 35270


----------



## Waxwing (Jan 27, 2008)

I just put on my glasses, in honor of this thread.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 27, 2008)

Arr...! Me with glasses!


----------



## adasiyan (Jan 27, 2008)

I can do glasses 







huzzah for a la crap webcam


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 27, 2008)

Holy crap! I just changed my avatar and saw this thread..LOL



You can still see the sticker on the plastic lenses..but these are the glasses I bought from Tina.


----------



## GTAFA (Jan 27, 2008)

Just to add a bit of artistic appreciation to this thread --a wonderful thread too, thanks for starting it! -- I was at Barnes & Noble today in Ventura California. Bookstores are the most amazing place to see be-spectacled BBWs. There's something absolutely sweet about that downward glance, when a (big) girl is deep into her brousing, in a reading reverie... and unaware that some middle aged guy is ogling her...

Hm, I suppose I also go to bookstores to look at the books...


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 27, 2008)

GTAFA said:


> Just to add a bit of artistic appreciation to this thread --a wonderful thread too, thanks for starting it! -- I was at Barnes & Noble today in Ventura California. Bookstores are the most amazing place to see be-spectacled BBWs. There's something absolutely sweet about that downward glance, when a (big) girl is deep into her brousing, in a reading reverie... and unaware that some middle aged guy is ogling her...
> 
> Hm, I suppose I also go to bookstores to look at the books...



Aha...! So you were that middle-aged guy ogling me! I knew it was you..nyah. 
Kidding, lol. Sadly can't remember the last time I was at a B&N store. But yeah, you're rightn a lot of adorable be-spectacled BBWs -do- go there. It must also be that nice smelling Starbucks inside...yum!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 27, 2008)

Here's a couple more of me, and Cranky and I - both in specs!  

View attachment am_55c.jpg


View attachment 169_6972.jpg


View attachment me_pey.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 27, 2008)

All of the ladies in this thread.... you have totally put me in a state of OMGness.... so I think I'm gonna hit the floor and have an awesome hallucination about this...


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 27, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Here's a couple more of me, and Cranky and I - both in specs!



i love that first picture of you annmarie. you look sooo pretty and CUTE with those ponytails!!!!:wubu:


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 27, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Here's a couple more of me, and Cranky and I - both in specs!



Your first picture only gave me the impression of a naughy schoolgirl. Now I'm envious that you could probably pull it off way better than I could! Very cute though!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 27, 2008)

bespectacled soup.

NO MOAR SQWINTEENG!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 27, 2008)

Every picture of me on these boards has me in glasses.  I can't see two feet in front of me without them. 

I'll take some new ones eventually.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jan 27, 2008)

#1 - ALL of you ladies are gorgeous! Seriously. (and you all have the cutest spectacles).

#2 Here's me be-speckled (is that right? lol)


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 27, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i love that first picture of you annmarie. you look sooo pretty and CUTE with those ponytails!!!!:wubu:



Thanks so much  



AtlantisAK said:


> Your first picture only gave me the impression of a naughy schoolgirl. Now I'm envious that you could probably pull it off way better than I could! Very cute though!



Haha... nah, I wear pigtails a lot in the spring/summer... but I do have a lot of past school girl experience! 



supersoup said:


> bespectacled soup.
> 
> NO MOAR SQWINTEENG!!



Yay for fixed eyeballz.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 27, 2008)

~Feels major swoonage coming on~

Ack! So many lovely ladies in glasses!:smitten:

Yes, I've worn them since 1st grade, which was a good long while ago and I've totally got a thing for gals in glasses.

Thank you, girls!


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm thinking this thread thoroughly disputes the old saying, "Men don't make passes at girls that wear glasses".


----------



## Tina (Jan 28, 2008)

Just me.



. .


----------



## NoraBadora (Jan 28, 2008)

Such pretty ladies!!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 28, 2008)

Um, fellas, just my opinion, but, this thread could also include men in glasses.....
because I sure have seen some bee-yoo-ti-ful looking guys on here!
Hint Hint


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 28, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Um, fellas, just my opinion, but, this thread could also include men in glasses.....
> because I sure have seen some bee-yoo-ti-ful looking guys on here!
> Hint Hint



Psh, all you need to do is look at my profile... or any of the other pictures I posted of me on here...

And yes, I don't have any new pictures of me... :doh:


----------



## SummerG (Jan 28, 2008)

I really miss my purple glasses, but a lot of people seem to like the more rectangular frames. Maybe next pair I'll make a compromise and get purple rectangular frames.


----------



## dragorat (Jan 28, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm thinking this thread thoroughly disputes the old saying, "Men don't make passes at girls that wear glasses".



*My dear real men make passes at any lovely lady not matter if bespectacled or not.That's why I love all you beauties here!*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 28, 2008)

Just gotta say, AWESOME thread! All you ladies look wonderful!


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow....great thread. Everyone looks great. I just love women in glasses....


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 28, 2008)

New glasses







Old glasses


----------



## imfree (Jan 28, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Um, fellas, just my opinion, but, this thread could also include men in glasses.....
> because I sure have seen some bee-yoo-ti-ful looking guys on here!
> Hint Hint



Maybe not, take a look of this ugly one I made for fun.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 28, 2008)

funny.......


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 28, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Um, fellas, just my opinion, but, this thread could also include men in glasses.....
> because I sure have seen some bee-yoo-ti-ful looking guys on here!
> Hint Hint




I'll share a pic or two of me tomorrow. It's late and I'm sleepy now.


Dennis


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 29, 2008)

Hot tip: get anti-reflective nonglare on your glasses...that's why I always look like Mrs. Claus in mine. (Can't see my eyes otherwise).


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 31, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Hot tip: get anti-reflective nonglare on your glasses...that's why I always look like Mrs. Claus in mine. (Can't see my eyes otherwise).



I mean...I *don't* have anti-glare (is the point). Hence the MizzClauzitude. Sorry (confusing).


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 31, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I mean...I *don't* have anti-glare (is the point). Hence the MizzClauzitude. Sorry (confusing).



you don't need anti-glare to look sassy as hell!


----------



## CuteFatChick (Jan 31, 2008)

This be me...time for an update on the prescription and ze frames, I believe.. 

View attachment Img_3209w.jpg


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 31, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Um, fellas, just my opinion, but, this thread could also include men in glasses.....
> because I sure have seen some bee-yoo-ti-ful looking guys on here!
> Hint Hint



Mr. imfree, I didn't want you to be here all by your onesies, savvy?


----------



## imfree (Jan 31, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Mr. imfree, I didn't want you to be here all by your onesies, savvy?



Savy, Dude! We were, after all, invited.


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Mr. imfree, I didn't want you to be here all by your onesies, savvy?



*bexy.....is ............on...........the............floor..........cant rep again.........cant talk..........cant breathe.........ergle.......bah.........gahhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## imfree (Jan 31, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *bexy.....is ............on...........the............floor..........cant rep again.........cant talk..........cant breathe.........ergle.......bah.........gahhhhhhhhhhhhh*



BREATHE BEXY, BREATHE!!! I'll see if I can get him for you.

This quote is kinda' like your signature.
"Just when you you can make ends meet,
someone comes along and moves the ends"
p.s. Got him!


----------



## Tad (Jan 31, 2008)

WOW....how come nobody had the idea for this thread before? This is almost as great as the double chins thead for showing off all those lovely faces! (and yah, I also have a weakness for lasses in glasses).

You all are entirely lovely, every single one. I'm just in a state of stunned, cute-overload coma, or something.


----------



## incync (Jan 31, 2008)

If men don't make passes at girls who wear glasses,
then they're asses!

Sorry you can't see it too well, it's that only one I have at this point with glasses. :doh: 

View attachment Me JD at Needwood.jpg


----------



## dragorat (Jan 31, 2008)

*here is a pic of me.I wear glasses on a daily basis so it's really nothing new & exciting.This pic is almost 6 yrs. old.I'll maybe dig up or take a new 1 in the near future.* 

View attachment Smile-04-18-02.jpg


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2008)

imfree said:


> BREATHE BEXY, BREATHE!!! I'll see if I can get him for you.
> 
> This quote is kinda' like your signature.
> "Just when you you can make ends meet,
> ...


*
thank u edgar, i nearly fainted then....phew! *


----------



## troubadours (Jan 31, 2008)

i wear glasses and i likes to think i'm adorable in them





grab ass





:3


----------



## Mystic Rain (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's one of me, taken almost two years ago. Nothing of my face has changed much, however.

View attachment 35543


----------



## bexy (Feb 1, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i wear glasses and i likes to think i'm adorable in them


*
seconded!! adorable as hell!*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 1, 2008)

As promised...

View attachment glasses.jpg

View attachment look.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 1, 2008)

awesome doubledipping, BBM 

gorgeous too. y'know, can't forget the compliment.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Feb 1, 2008)

welp.. figured I'd add meself.. lots of great pics here. Come on guys, don't be shy! Imfree and Johnny have opened the floodgates (hopefully) 

View attachment me in doorway resized.jpg


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 1, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> welp.. figured I'd add meself.. lots of great pics here. Come on guys, don't be shy! Imfree and Johnny have opened the floodgates (hopefully)



Aww, cute glasses AND jeans! I want them both! Very nice picture hun, you look good in glasses.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Feb 1, 2008)

aww well thank you Atlantis.. I can say the same about you! Great smile also!  well the jeans are some low riders.. i think i got from Lane Bryant! ..and these glasses I got from a random optical place  but thanks chica!


----------



## Lamia (Feb 1, 2008)

I actually hate wearing glasses, but here are some pics of me I can't keep them up so I look like a librarian a lot. 


Me and my Neice






Me alone






Me and my man who also wears glasses. He is losing his eye sight and has to wear dark glasses because he is sensitive to light.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 1, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> aww well thank you Atlantis.. I can say the same about you! Great smile also!  well the jeans are some low riders.. i think i got from Lane Bryant! ..and these glasses I got from a random optical place  but thanks chica!



Low riders? I never would have guessed...they look way better than most I've seen people wear.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah.. i know right!! lol please.. i bought em cuz i liked how they looked..got em home and didn't like how they fit anymore. Kept em in a closet for a year then took em out and wore em. lol they fit much better the second year. who knew?? lol


----------



## krazyk1372 (Feb 2, 2008)

Here is me in my glasses. Not very good pic, I guess it serves the purpose. 

View attachment 100_0186.jpg


----------



## dragorat (Feb 2, 2008)

*Once again thank you to all the bespectacled beauties who have contributed their visions of loveliness to this thread.Also thank you to the few gentlemen who has added their visage.Concerning the remark about men who make passes at women in glasses,I'll gladly make a pass at any lovely lady who shows the confidence to be who she is instead of what society thinks she should be.LOVE TO ALL:wubu:*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 2, 2008)

krazyk1372 said:


> Here is me in my glasses. *Not very good pic*, I guess it serves the purpose.



You're selling yourself waaaaaaay too short. Great pic!!!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 2, 2008)

I've posted this pic in other threads, but I guess it fits here too. There is a reason I'm wearing prescription sunglasses inside and there is a very good reason for the look on my face.....long story, but if you really need to know ask and i'll PM you


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't have many pictures of me in my glasses...I guess because I usually only wear them at work...so here's one I've posted before:

View attachment 35605


----------



## Suze (Feb 2, 2008)

Me, single= fekkin mystery


----------



## troubadours (Feb 2, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Me, single= fekkin mystery



those glasses fucking rule


----------



## Sugar (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 2, 2008)

My favorite accessory 

View attachment glasses.JPG


View attachment glasses2.JPG


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 2, 2008)

yaaaay! I love glasses. Like BBM, I really only have glasses photos cause I'm severely sight-challenged. 

Current glasses (x-posted to blue eye thread)





Glasses circa a few years ago:



]


----------



## Suze (Feb 3, 2008)

troubadours said:


> those glasses fucking rule



thank you so fucking much (and likewise btw :batting


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 3, 2008)

Could you be any cuter, Tiff? Like, seriously. :wubu:

PS - I have red glasses too, shaped just like the ones I'm wearing in the pics I posted. Red rocks!


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 3, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> yaaaay! I love glasses. Like BBM, I really only have glasses photos cause I'm severely sight-challenged.
> 
> Current glasses (x-posted to blue eye thread)
> 
> ...



*~Cutie ~*


----------



## Undine (Feb 3, 2008)

Glasses are teh awesome. They make me not blind. 

Old glasses (my favorites), and me actually smiling - a rare occurrence.


----------



## krazyk1372 (Feb 3, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> You're selling yourself waaaaaaay too short. Great pic!!!!



Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Dravenhawk (Feb 3, 2008)

All you ladies look so lovely


----------



## sunnie1653 (Feb 4, 2008)

I got these a few months back ... yes, they're pink.  

View attachment newglasses.jpg


----------



## Undine (Feb 4, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> I got these a few months back ... yes, they're pink.



Those glasses are super amazing. And you're so pretty!


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 4, 2008)

Undine said:


> Glasses are teh awesome. They make me not blind.
> 
> Old glasses (my favorites), and me actually smiling - a rare occurrence.



beautiful....why dont you smile more often???? :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Undine (Feb 4, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> beautiful....why dont you smile more often???? :wubu::wubu:



:blush: Thank you!
My smile is crooked, and only looks not-weird when I'm laughing-smiling. And the odds of there being a camera pointed at me at that exact moment are not high.


----------



## Paul (Feb 4, 2008)

krazyk1372 said:


> Here is me in my glasses. Not very good pic, I guess it serves the purpose.


what???? that's a cute putre.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow great pics everyone. Kind of makes me wish that I wore glasses now but Im not even sure that glasses would improve how I look LOL.


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 5, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> You're selling yourself waaaaaaay too short. Great pic!!!!



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 5, 2008)

You ladies are sooo hot. Wear glasses all the time.:smitten::smitten:


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 5, 2008)

Undine said:


> Glasses are teh awesome. They make me not blind.
> 
> Old glasses (my favorites), and me actually smiling - a rare occurrence.



Very pretty, love the glasses!!!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Feb 5, 2008)

*EVeryones picture is great!* Back when i first got my glasses i never thought that i would look good wearing them but now i love em! I just need to get a new pair already...lol! its on my to do list!..


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 5, 2008)

This reaffirms my belief that glasses *can* be hot. :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Feb 5, 2008)

So I got my braces off a ways back finally. :happy:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Feb 5, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> So I got my braces off a ways back finally. :happy:



GREAT SMILE!


----------



## love dubh (Feb 5, 2008)

Undine said:


> Glasses are teh awesome. They make me not blind.
> 
> Old glasses (my favorites), and me actually smiling - a rare occurrence.



You have an amazing smile, to go with that beautiful face and wicked curling hair. What's this with your non-sense?!

And in other news, a very old photo de moi (circa 2006): 




(Please to be ignoring the yellow teeth, dry skin, bushy 'brows and chapped lips)


----------



## Mathias (Feb 5, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> GREAT SMILE!



Thanks!


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 6, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *EVeryones picture is great!* Back when i first got my glasses i never thought that i would look good wearing them but now i love em! I just need to get a new pair already...lol! its on my to do list!..



So hot. :smitten::wubu:


----------



## DJ_S (Feb 6, 2008)

This thread rocks!!! Girls your So lovely!!



Allrighty stepping up for the guys! 


2004 DOLCE & GABBANA!






Inbetween the one above and below I had another pair, but they where stolen!  like who steels glasses?


And right Now


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Feb 6, 2008)

DJ_S said:


> This thread rocks!!! Girls your So lovely!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEY THERE!!!! loving the glasses and you are GREAT LOOKING!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 6, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> I got these a few months back ... yes, they're pink.



Oh I LOVE :wubu: those glasses!! I need a new pair.


----------



## DJ_S (Feb 6, 2008)

> latinshygirl92377 Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ_S*
> 
> 
> ...





Why thank you latinshygirl92377!!! Shucks!


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 6, 2008)

DJ_S said:


> This thread rocks!!! Girls your So lovely!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 6, 2008)

DJ_S said:


> This thread rocks!!! Girls your So lovely!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I usually don't re-quote photos but I'm MAKING AN EXCEPTION!

Verrrrrrrrry nice.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 6, 2008)

ok, a significant amount of males have now posted.


----------



## prettysteve (Feb 6, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Arr...! Me with glasses!



Miss AtlantisAK : Your glasses really make you look like a gorgeous intellectual:doh:and a really cool Cutie. I just love your square glasses.:smitten:

From your admirerretty boy Steve


----------



## prettysteve (Feb 6, 2008)

CuteFatChick said:


> This be me...time for an update on the prescription and ze frames, I believe..



Miss CuteFatChick: You look really SEXY & HOT in your glasses!! I LUV a lady who wears glasses.It really makes a lady look really smart...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 7, 2008)

Undine said:


> Glasses are teh awesome. They make me not blind.
> 
> Old glasses (my favorites), and me actually smiling - a rare occurrence.



Sorry I'm late, but throw in my vote for the "You should smile more often" crowd. Like many here, you have a dazzling smile.


----------



## ssbbwsarehot (Feb 7, 2008)

really really cute



sunnie1653 said:


> I got these a few months back ... yes, they're pink.


----------



## DJ_S (Feb 7, 2008)

> mszwebs
> Very nice



Thank you mszwebs!!!


----------



## DJ_S (Feb 7, 2008)

> activistfatgirl Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ_S*
> 
> 
> ...





Indeed I am honored! :bow: Blessings to you, miss activistfatgirl! :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 8, 2008)

Gals with glasses... you all look hot... I love it when girls have their glasses on... makes them look more distinguished...

Guys with glasses... you look more handsome than me... I'm jealous... lol


----------



## Ivy (Feb 9, 2008)

I love, love, love all the pictures in this thread! There is nothing quite as cute as a fat chickie babe in glasses. In my opinion anyway.

I just got a new pair of very serious business glasses so I probably ought to post in here! The first picture is me in my old pair (I still them wear on occasion) and the second is my new pair!


----------



## Ivy (Feb 9, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> ok, a significant amount of males have now posted.



you always have the best damn frames. a+ bb boi!


----------



## Ivy (Feb 9, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> Holy crap! I just changed my avatar and saw this thread..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You can still see the sticker on the plastic lenses..but these are the glasses I bought from Tina.



i LOVE those! sooo cute. you look adorable!


----------



## Ivy (Feb 9, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *2 old ones of me with my old glasses and short hair, and 1 newish one with my new red specs!
> 
> yey for glasses!*



hi, you are adorable. <3


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 9, 2008)

Ivy said:


> I love, love, love all the pictures in this thread! There is nothing quite as cute as a fat chickie babe in glasses. In my opinion anyway.
> 
> I just got a new pair of very serious business glasses so I probably ought to post in here! The first picture is me in my old pair (I still them wear on occasion) and the second is my new pair!



Girl crush alarm bells going off.

You look so cute Miss Ivy.

<3


----------



## bexy (Feb 9, 2008)

Ivy said:


> hi, you are adorable. <3



*right back at ya! my spidy senses are tingling (ie i have a crush on u )*


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 9, 2008)

does this count?????


----------



## furious styles (Feb 9, 2008)

Ivy said:


> you always have the best damn frames. a+ bb boi!



i make regular appearances on the best damn frames show period

you's a hottie b


----------



## dragorat (Feb 9, 2008)

*I finally started a thread that goes somewhere...lol I'm happy everyone is enjoying this thread.There are many magnificent ladies on these boards & I love you all !*


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, since it seems like some of the fellas are getting in on the action too, I may as well post one of my favorite pics. This is a shot taken quite a few years ago when I was much younger and skinnier, drinking a beer at a party and wearing glasses. A bit of a confession: I used to wear those glasses often, but they were not prescription. They didn't even have real lenses in them, just clear plastic. lol I don't know, I just had this obsession with wearing glasses... I think they made me feel older, smarter and maybe more sophisticated or something.  

View attachment budliteclassic.jpg


----------



## thisgirl (Feb 12, 2008)

here are a couple:
View attachment small melli.JPG

View attachment small smirk.JPG


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 12, 2008)

thisgirl said:


> here are a couple:
> View attachment 36194
> 
> View attachment 36195



Awwww.... you're adorable!


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 12, 2008)

My favorites glasses .... 

View attachment Lynne2:07glassesSM.jpg


----------



## thisgirl (Feb 12, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Awwww.... you're adorable!


aaaaw-- thank YOU!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 12, 2008)

Love all the cute faces and cool glasses! 

Here are my contributions.... 

View attachment nanna.jpg


View attachment 110505sm.jpg


View attachment sbw4.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 12, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Love all the cute faces and cool glasses!
> 
> Here are my contributions....



I know she might be old enough to be my mom.... but Sandie, you're a pretty lady... :smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Love all the cute faces and cool glasses!
> 
> Here are my contributions....



One of the best smiles EVER!!!!!! :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Mathias (Feb 12, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Love all the cute faces and cool glasses!
> 
> Here are my contributions....



You look great! :smitten:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 12, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I know she might be old enough to be my mom.... but Sandie, you're a pretty lady... :smitten:



Thanks, bmann. I think? 



angel-1 said:


> One of the best smiles EVER!!!!!! :smitten::smitten::smitten:



Thank you, Angel!



MattS19 said:


> You look great! :smitten:



Thanks, Matt!


----------



## EnticingAna (Feb 13, 2008)

And they help me see....alot !











~ Ana


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

new glasses pics, never worn them before so i feel more like a div then anything!

View attachment 36736


View attachment 36737


sexxy no?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> new glasses pics, never worn them before so i feel more like a div then anything!
> 
> View attachment 36736
> 
> ...




Very Sexxy indeed Jen, they look fab on you.


----------



## prickly (Feb 20, 2008)

..........loadza womens in glasses!!!!!!!! *drool by the gallon


----------



## djrosered (Feb 20, 2008)

this is my first picture post, mostly because it's hard to find pictures that satisfy some of the very specific request threads on this board, but glasses are an easy one... 

View attachment n52002321_30317054_4862.jpg


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

djrosered said:


> this is my first picture post, mostly because it's hard to find pictures that satisfy some of the very specific request threads on this board, but glasses are an easy one...



pretties!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 20, 2008)

EnticingAna said:


> And they help me see....alot !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a cutie... Especially with the glasses!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> new glasses pics, never worn them before so i feel more like a div then anything!
> 
> View attachment 36736
> 
> ...



Sexy yes! :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 20, 2008)

djrosered said:


> this is my first picture post, mostly because it's hard to find pictures that satisfy some of the very specific request threads on this board, but glasses are an easy one...



You should try to post more... That way, people can know who we're talkin to! lol


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 20, 2008)

I dug up a pic of me in glasses... I don't wear them too much anymore, I usually stick with my contacts, but this is me.....


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 20, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> new glasses pics, never worn them before so i feel more like a div then anything!
> 
> View attachment 36736
> 
> ...




Love you in glasses, you look stunning!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 21, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I dug up a pic of me in glasses... I don't wear them too much anymore, I usually stick with my contacts, but this is me.....



No words need to be said... :wubu:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 21, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> No words need to be said... :wubu:


Lloyd, is there ANY picture you don't feel the need to compliment?


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 21, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Lloyd, is there ANY picture you don't feel the need to compliment?



Well, I was raised to compliment a pretty lady when I see one... so being here on Dims where there are nothing but hot ladies, it's kinda hard not to compliment someone...

Why, is that a bad thing?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 21, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Well, I was raised to compliment a pretty lady when I see one... so being here on Dims where there are nothing but hot ladies, it's kinda hard not to compliment someone...
> 
> Why, is that a bad thing?



Well, in theory it's not a bad thing. But, when you go down the line saying the same exact thing to every woman breathing or no, it dilutes the effectiveness.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

One reason why I gave up complimenting the ladies in here, as I'd do it just like Lloyd.
If I had kept up, my post count would have reached about 30,000 or 40,000 by now... And my fingers would be some inches shorter...

Though there is also another reason for my silence in the picture threads:
To keep my computer screen from melting due to all the hotness, I had to install a fan-based cooling system to it. 
And as the girls here are more than hot, I am always in trouble staying behind my desk while watching them...


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 21, 2008)

Oooooh.... so I should give it a rest sometimes? Gotcha. Seems like it could be easy...


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 21, 2008)

both of these pictures of me are hella old but they are me in glasses...i still have these frames! gotta lovem!

hrmm...second one refuses to attatch...this one will have to suffice!!!

sorry for the oldness of my posted pictures...just got a new laptop and not all files have been transfered...haha 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 21, 2008)

Regardless of the advice given you about complimenting the ladies Lloyd.... I thank you anyway! To me, the kind words are ALWAYS appreciated! 




bmann0413 said:


> No words need to be said... :wubu:


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 21, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Regardless of the advice given you about complimenting the ladies Lloyd.... I thank you anyway! To me, the kind words are ALWAYS appreciated!



agreed!! i think it's nice to be complimented! 


and violet - you deserve it!


----------



## amariee (Feb 21, 2008)

Here goes !!!!! lol I have contacts as well but on days when I want to look extra smart, I wear my glasses  

View attachment me1.jpg


View attachment meboat.jpg


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Lloyd, do what you do. If the ladies love it, you can't go wrong.


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I dug up a pic of me in glasses... I don't wear them too much anymore, I usually stick with my contacts, but this is me.....



Oh, Violet.:bow::bow::bow::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## DJ_S (Feb 24, 2008)

amariee said:


> Here goes !!!!! lol I have contacts as well but on days when I want to look extra smart, I wear my glasses





Very Nice Amariee  It's good to see you here!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Feb 24, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Lloyd, do what you do. If the ladies love it, you can't go wrong.



I have to agree. Lloyd seems like a genuinely nice man that likes to say things that help people feel good about themselves. Nothing wrong with that... a million times over.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 24, 2008)

hamming it up with photobooth. I love my glasses, because they are all dramtatical and stuff.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks!!!!



Just_Jen said:


> agreed!! i think it's nice to be complimented!
> 
> 
> and violet - you deserve it!





Bingo!!!



angel-1 said:


> Lloyd, do what you do. If the ladies love it, you can't go wrong.






Thanks Angel!! :batting:



angel-1 said:


> Oh, Violet.:bow::bow::bow::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## dragorat (Mar 2, 2008)

*All the lovely people(Male & Female) responding to my post.I love seeing all my beautiful "family".That is exactly what you people are to this poor not so little rodent.I love you all.:wubu:*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 2, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> ok, a significant amount of males have now posted.



Cool pic. You've got the coolest glasses.

I got these from an online discount eyeglass place and they have so far been the best pair of glasses I've had in the 19 years I've been wearing glasses. 

It is just me, or do opticians treat your prescription like it's the security code to Fort Knox?


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 2, 2008)

i know i posted here before with an older picture of my glasses...well here is a new one! hehe i finally figured out how to upload pictures from my phone! yay! 

View attachment me 1 big.jpg


----------



## furious styles (Mar 2, 2008)

> Cool pic. You've got the coolest glasses.



thanks man. horn rim pride!














?


----------



## funkyvixen416 (Mar 2, 2008)

hey 
two of these photos are like a year old. I was at the National Arboretum in DC. I love gardens. The other one was because i was bored and it is more recent. 

View attachment profile 013edit.jpg


View attachment IMG_7922edit.jpg


View attachment edit.jpg


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 2, 2008)

If pencil, pen & pixelated curvaceous cuties count, well count these Toil-ettes in.
















And for the record, the Toil Man goes bananas for BBW in those sexy librarian nerd glasses. The pointier the frames, the sexier.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 2, 2008)

EnticingAna said:


> And they help me see....alot !



Whoa! Ana! Don't be offended, but you look like my Phone Sex Girl (the black & white drawing above). Simply luvverly!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 2, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> thanks man. horn rim pride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, I can't rep you yet, but now I remember where I've seen those glasses. Loved Michael Douglas in that role too. A little more gray on the sides and you got it man.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 2, 2008)

Whoopsadaisy! I just perused this entire thread and realized quite a few of the hellacious hotties here look just like my Phone Sex chickipoo.


----------

